# NOS on my xtrail



## wesley1202 (Oct 29, 2006)

any comments on my xtrail with nos http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/305/0000051wy7.jpg


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I like the colour and the rear spoiler.
Wheels design is not one of my favs but the colour does go well with that of the vehicle. Graphics/pin stripe I'm not wild about but it's ok. I personally like the clean, understated look
The blue lug nuts aren't really in fitting with the rest of the package.
The orange side marker might look better in clear.

Nitrious eh? Wet or dry? How big of a shot?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice exy, but I have one observation to make. 

Since you chose to have front bumper extensions, why didn't you do the same for the rear bumper? Kinda looks out of balance at the moment.

I also agree with Rockford about the orange fender indicators. The clear ones would look much better.

Nice package nevertheless.


----------



## wesley1202 (Oct 29, 2006)

ok i already changed the side markers havent uploaded it yet , its a wet nos system


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

nice spoiler i have the same one

is that the nismo decal on the side there?

what kind of front lip is that? do u have any front pics?

work rims love em


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Looking good...
Agree with some of the other comments re front / rear bumper and lug nuts.
Look to me like you got a nice exhaust as well...
Got any pics from other angles ??

Cheers


----------



## wesley1202 (Oct 29, 2006)

there are a lot of pics you can try to visit our site at www.clubxph.com try to check out my ride x19 wesley . i have done a lot of mods.

wheels/rims: work cr cai 18x8.5 +32 with dunlop tires 235/50/18
work lug nuts
nismo fuel cap
nismo oil cap
nismo front chin 
nismo plate frames
nismo side decals
motor meter guages
-oil pressure
-vacuum
-volt
apex safc2
pivot volt stabilezer with ground wires
k&n drop in filters
tanabe lowering springs
tanabe exhaust
2.5 inch pipes
allutec front struts
nissan rear table
hid 6000k headlight
hid 6oook fog lights
nissan front eyelids
nitrous express 50shot wet nitrous kit
nissan led side mirrors
carbon fiber hood


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

any pics of that CF hood???

ive been looking for one for the longest time


----------



## wesley1202 (Oct 29, 2006)

TjC said:


> any pics of that CF hood???
> 
> ive been looking for one for the longest time


send me your email addrs ill send you the pics thanks . what other mods have you put in your xt?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Pretty nice. Do you like my X-trail (BTW I have a NOS 60 shot wet):


----------

